# New cordless worksite lights



## aussieJay (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey guys,

We have been the first to use these new lights on our jobs and put them through hell. Everyone on the jobs have been loving them, they attach to any spare cordless battery you have charged around. No heat off them, super bright and we have dropped them and they still work. I will try and take a photo to show if anyones interested


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sounds good, Work lights can be a hassel, The glass shattered in one of mine yesterday, Just sitting there switched on and it shattered, Post a pic jay :thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

What's the name? Then we can google it too.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

my guess would be this http://toolmonger.com/2008/03/06/dealmonger-130-led-rechargeable-cordless-work-light-48/


----------



## aussieJay (Jan 2, 2011)

I managed to bring one home and take a picture, they do come with two globes, but this is the single type one 




 
The picture is not the clearest ( Im not that computer savy sorry!!)


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I want one of these.....http://www.outbackflashlights.com/documents/joey.html

They look a little cheesy in the photo, but an electrician had one on the last commercial job I worked. It lit up an area above grid nicely, and the magnet that held it in place was strong. Pretty well-built little number.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I want one of these.....http://www.outbackflashlights.com/documents/joey.html
> 
> They look a little cheesy in the photo, but an electrician had one on the last commercial job I worked. It lit up an area above grid nicely, and the magnet that held it in place was strong. Pretty well-built little number.


I'd rather use that
I've stated on here before,chord less LED,that is rechargeable.you can run around on your stilts with no chord to drag around to check out the high.and they can last up to 4 hours on a charge. their great:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'd rather use that
> I've stated on here before,chord less LED,that is rechargeable.you can run around on your stilts with no chord to drag around to check out the high.and they can last up to 4 hours on a charge. their great:thumbsup:


They're starting to do more experimenting with the LEDs I've noticed...bigger focusing lenses, more power, etc. For super meticulous touch up work you need a point source of light (like the halogen bulb...I've spraypainted the reflecting screen black in my touch up light). Outback flashlights also makes one called the "Big Stick"...it's BRIGHT and a pretty focused beam. 

_Someday_ everything will be just how I want it!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> They're starting to do more experimenting with the LEDs I've noticed...bigger focusing lenses, more power, etc. For super meticulous touch up work you need a point source of light (like the halogen bulb...I've spraypainted the reflecting screen black in my touch up light). Outback flashlights also makes one called the "Big Stick"...it's BRIGHT and a pretty focused beam.
> 
> _Someday_ everything will be just how I want it!


what kind of paint?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> what kind of paint?


high temperature black enamel, the same stuff you use for repainting barbecue grills. I have a 250 watt clamp style halogen that I tie-wired to an extension pole. The small size of the light enables you to put it really close to the wall, and simulates sunlight quite well....it shows *everything*. I did some time with one of those crews that employs the use of the two man touch-up crew...one holds the light while the other slings the mud. One of the benefits to that method is that there are two sets of eyes, and you can catch a lot of sh!t that might otherwise have shown up _after_ the painter used his 1/4" nap roller:yes:


----------

